# Show me your roof rack cargo boxes...Showoff thread



## M3LSartore (Aug 14, 2014)

I just recently finally found a silver Thule Box and I love it!!!! its quieter then having the bike racks on the car my OEM BMW bike racks whistled like crazy at 65+ mph ... and not to mention all the extra cargo space and cleared out trunk space 

I am thinking about wrapping the box and would love some ideas if anyone has done anything cool with theirs... maybe a super Mario bullet with the eyeballs, teeth and arms would be kinda fun... I dunno I am open to ideas....

Lets see your BMW's with cargo boxes!!!!


----------

